# You know you live in the country when...........



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Drive Your Tractor to School Day

http://thumbnet.net/wire/headlines/05131_Tractor_to_School_121521.php


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great to wake up with a good laugh!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good one!!!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Love it !!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

When the gun store is closer than the grocery store.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You burn your yard rather than mow it. Done that a few times when I lived in Georgia lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sweep the leaves and hoe the grass out of the yard! Still use a crank ice cream freezer.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

When I lived in Maine I knew I lived in the country when I went to buy my first pair of Seramas and was greeted by a lovely old man who, with a big grin on his face, told me how he'd rigged a shotgun to his coop door and finally nailed that *&@%#!*&%@# mink.... 

I have no problem dispatching predators but the thought of a shotgun on some rigged hair trigger... well that's enough to scare me! 

Love this thread by the way. It's making my day.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Just be my luck that I would shoot onevof my chickens or hubby, or myself because I would forget it was there!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Just be my luck that I would shoot onevof my chickens or hubby, or myself because I would forget it was there!!


That sounds like my luck!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I shot a rat in the cajones once. Yes I did. Ruger 22 cal. long nose hand gun. 

YKYLITC when you refer to shopping as "I'm going into town"
when you Can actually run naked in the back yard.
when it sounds like your rooster is crowing right under your bedroom window
when your day includes sweeping the deer poo off your sidewalk
when Amazon and Ebay are your closest stores
when your weekend fun is usually some goings on at Tractor Supply
when chances are your driveway is made of dirt


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> When I lived in Maine I knew I lived in the country when I went to buy my first pair of Seramas and was greeted by a lovely old man who, with a big grin on his face, told me how he'd rigged a shotgun to his coop door and finally nailed that *&@%#!*&%@# mink....
> 
> I have no problem dispatching predators but the thought of a shotgun on some rigged hair trigger... well that's enough to scare me!
> 
> Love this thread by the way. It's making my day.


Yep that is Maine folks. LOL. I spent most of my life there.

You know you live in the country when you go to pet the cat in the dark garage that is rubbing on your leg, then snap on the light and see its a racoon instead of the cat. Done that a few times.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

hildar said:


> Yep that is Maine folks. LOL. I spent most of my life there.
> 
> You know you live in the country when you go to pet the cat in the dark garage that is rubbing on your leg, then snap on the light and see its a racoon instead of the cat. Done that a few times.


Here you go:


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Combine demolition derby.


----------

